# Umwandlung INT in S5Time (S7)



## Thomas12 (22 März 2007)

Hallöchen,
ich habe ein kleines Problem mit der Umwandlung  einer INT- Zahl in eine Zeit die ich an einen Timer schreiben kann.
Die Eingabe der INT Zahl ist an einen MP.
Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!!!

MfG

Thomas


----------



## plc_tippser (22 März 2007)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=2942

Gruß, pt


----------



## TobiasA (22 März 2007)

Im Siemens- Forum habe ich da mal irgendwo was ausgegraben, aber selbst noch nicht drübergeschaut, wie des geht.
Irgendwo in den FAQ oder in den Sinumerik- Foren war's drin. Probier's mal aus.


```
FUNCTION FC 99 : VOID
TITLE =Function block for timer value
//Bitassigment from Timer
//
//+--+--+--+--+--+--+--+--+--+--+--+--+--+--+--+
//!15!14!13!12!11! 9! 8! 7! 6! 5! 4! 3! 2! 1! 0! Bitassigment
//+--+--+--+--+--+--+--+--+--+--+--+--+--+--+--+
//
//Bit 15 - 12 = BCD-Code with time scale : 0 = 0,01 s
//                                         1 = 0,1 s
//                                         2 = 1 s
//                                         3 = 10 s
//               2
//Bit 11 - 8 = 10  BCD-Code 
//              1 
//Bit 7 - 4 = 10  BCD Code
//              0 
//Bit 3 - 0 = 10  BCD Code
{ S7_language := '9(1) Englisch (USA)  09.08.2005  13:52:37' }
VERSION : 0.0
 
VAR_INPUT
  Timebase : WORD ; 
  Timevalue : WORD ; 
END_VAR
VAR_OUTPUT
  S5TIMER : S5TIME ; 
END_VAR
VAR_TEMP
  TIMEBASE1 : WORD ; 
END_VAR
BEGIN
NETWORK
TITLE =
      L     #Timebase; // Timebase
      SLW   12; 
      T     #TIMEBASE1; 
      L     #Timevalue; // Time value
      ITB   ; // Convert into BCD
      L     #TIMEBASE1; // Timebase
      OW    ; 
      T     #S5TIMER; // Time value for S5-Time
 
END_FUNCTION
```
 
Das hatte ich noch im "Archiv" rumliegen für spätere Verwendung... Ich habe leider mein PG gerade nicht startklar, sonst würde ich mal in der Hilfe schauen, wie das Timer- Format aufgebaut ist und wie man dann da den Baustein so ändert, dass man Sekunden, Minuten, Millisekunden etc. rauskriegt. Gucke aber bei Gelegenheit mal nach.

Vielleicht hilft dir das aber schon mal weiter. Selbst ausprobiert habe ich es noch nicht, aber da 's von Siemens ist, muss es ja eigentlich funktionieren  

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## TobiasA (22 März 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=2942
> 
> Gruß, pt


 
Oh, da war wieder jemand schneller... Danke für die Info zum S5Timer 
Ich bin ja auch doof. Ich sehe gerade, dass das in der Quelle mit drin steht, ich Held der Nacht.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## guenni (22 März 2007)

Wandle den Intergerwert in ein Doppelwort und dann benutze den Standardbaustein "FC40Tim_S5TI". 

Guenni


----------



## Thomas12 (22 März 2007)

Vielen Dank euch allen!!!!!
MfG
Thomas


----------



## dpd80 (23 März 2007)

Du kannst die Variable z.B. in WinCC Flex auch gleich linear Skalieren. Also das eine eingegebene 1 als 1000 in eine S5time Variable geschrieben wird, dann spart man sich die ganze Rechnerei und hat gleich die Zeit in Sekunden. Geht bei Flex bei den Variableneigenschaften unter "Eigenschaften" - "Lineare Skalierung".


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (23 März 2007)

dpd80 schrieb:


> Du kannst die Variable z.B. in WinCC Flex auch gleich linear Skalieren. Also das eine eingegebene 1 als 1000 in eine S5time Variable geschrieben wird, dann spart man sich die ganze Rechnerei und hat gleich die Zeit in Sekunden. Geht bei Flex bei den Variableneigenschaften unter "Eigenschaften" - "Lineare Skalierung".




Woher willst du wissen, das der Integer Wert von WinCC flex kommt


----------



## rs-plc-aa (23 März 2007)

> Woher willst du wissen, das der Integer Wert von WinCC flex kommt


 
Tja, das wäre manchmal auch besser wenn das im Eingangspost stehen würde...


----------



## dpd80 (23 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, das der Integer Wert von WinCC flex kommt




Das weiß ich doch gar nicht. Darum steht da ja auch zum Beispiel. Aber da er geschrieben hat .... Die Eingabe der INT Zahl ist an einen MP.... gehe ich einfach davon aus, das er zum Projektieren ein Siemens Tool verwendet. Und ich meine in Pro-Tool geht das auch, da heißt es "Lineare Umrechnung" oder so.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (23 März 2007)

dpd80 schrieb:


> Und ich meine in Pro-Tool geht das auch, da heißt es "Lineare Umrechnung" oder so.



Bei ProTool brauchst du nur "S5Timer" zu deklarieren, dann ist keine Skalierung mehr nötig.


----------

